# Sitting with a random stranger



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

“I go to a random city, anywhere in the world, and I take out my phone and get into a random stranger’s car – all because the name Uber is associated with that.”


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Noentry said:


> “I go to a random city, anywhere in the world, and I take out my phone and get into a random stranger’s car – all because the name Uber is associated with that.”


We do lots of things because a company's name is associated with the product or service, but I understand what you're saying, but I don't see why most passengers would be nervous if the driver has thousands of rides and has been an Uber driver for a few years and has a high rating, I mean I hope it's okay to use me as an example, a passenger sees me on the screen it says that I've been driving for nearly 8 years and have 5,000 plus rides and I'm 4.99, I mean to a passenger did I certainly become an Ax Murderer After nearly 8, I surely am not a uber clown with a 4.99 rating.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

You have random people handling your food at restaurants under the brand. It’s just how it is. I’m not saying it’s risk free. I’d never go to a Starbucks in a trump shirt, for example. I like my coffee sans spit.


----------



## perseuskasa (Oct 12, 2021)

Noentry said:


> “I go to a random city, anywhere in the world, and I take out my phone and get into a random stranger’s car – all because the name Uber is associated with that.”


I assume you ended up in that random city due to the death of your own horse!!!


----------



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> We do lots of things because a company's name is associated with the product or service, but I understand what you're saying, but I don't see why most passengers would be nervous if the driver has thousands of rides and has been an Uber driver for a few years and has a high rating, I mean I hope it's okay to use me as an example, a passenger sees me on the screen it says that I've been driving for nearly 8 years and have 5,000 plus rides and I'm 4.99, I mean to a passenger did I certainly become an Ax Murderer After nearly 8, I surely am not a uber clown with a 4.99 rating.


It’s a matter of regulations.
In London as an example it takes on average 4 years of training and many examinations testing both your knowledge and expertise.
Uber drivers are up and running in weeks it’s so easy to falsify documents.
The metropolitan police back in 2017 stated one person was raped or sexually assaulted reported every 7 days by Uber drivers in London alone.
The growth of Uber has only come about by one major reason.
Predatory pricing.
Read the Uber files


----------



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

perseuskasa said:


> I assume you ended up in that random city due to the death of your own horse!!!


We ride Donkeys.
Hee Haw


----------



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> You have random people handling your food at restaurants under the brand. It’s just how it is. I’m not saying it’s risk free. I’d never go to a Starbucks in a trump shirt, for example. I like my coffee sans spit.


Random Doctors at a Hospital.
Random lawyer’s at a court house.
most skilled professions have skilled personnel.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Noentry said:


> It’s a matter of regulations.
> In London as an example it takes on average 4 years of training and many examinations testing both your knowledge and expertise.
> Uber drivers are up and running in weeks it’s so easy to falsify documents.
> The metropolitan police back in 2017 stated one person was raped or sexually assaulted reported every 7 days by Uber drivers in London alone.
> ...


I think you're not understanding what I'm saying, if someone is worried about their safety and a driver displayed in the passenger app is not even 4.8 or above, has not even a hundred rides, and is only been on the app for a month or even less, maybe if that person is worried about their safety maybe they should pass on that driver, but the next driver comes on the screen is 4.85 or above been driving for nearly a year or more and has hundreds if not thousands of rides what is the chance of that driver being a predator,

2014 to 2016 I would order an Uber for my girlfriend on a regular basis, if it was a relatively new driver didn't have many rides had a low rating I would pass and choose another driver.


----------

